
(Almost) Everything We’ve Learned in 30 Years of Leadership Coaching - machtesh
https://blog.leadingup.co/2019/04/27/almost-everything-weve-learned-in-30-years-of-leadership-coaching/
======
elie222
Learnt a lot from this.

